# Nissan 370Z NISMO RC Race Car Now Available for Order



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Whether you're an individual looking for a fun track toy, or a race team looking for a competitive platform, Nissan now has something for you. Based on the street-legal Z car, the new 370Z NISMO RC race car is now for sale and is already certified for use in the SCCA World Challenge GTS class, as well as any FIA GT4 class race series. In addition, Nissan claims that with minor changes the car can be adapted for use in the Grand Am Continental Tire Challenge GS class.

Weighing just 2,954 lbs the race car gets a full NISMO exhaust and NISMO tuned ECO, as well as a NISMO clutch, flywheel and Recaro racing seats. There's also a roll cage, fire extinguisher, Sparco steering wheel and carbon-fiber switch panel.. The factory 3.7-liter V6 engine has been massaged slightly to deliver 355-hp and 276 lb-ft of torque.

But the best part? Transmission and differential coolers so the car doesn't overheat and go into limp mode like the street car.

Interested parties can contact Nissan's motorsports division at (888) 833-3225 or email [email protected]

More: *Nissan 370Z NISMO RC Race Car Now Available for Order* on Autoguide.com


----------

